# MS Offcie 2013 auf Mac OSX Yosemite via Winebottler



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, wurde die Office Version für Mac OS schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert. Da ich MS Office in der Schule brauche, bzw. um Projekte und Präsentationen zu gestalten, brauche ich MS Office 2014. Ich habe es auch mit den Apple-Office Programmen versucht (zum Beispiel Pages, Keynote oder auch Numbers) leider bin ich ziemlich verloren bei diesen Programmen, weil Sie natürlich ganz eine andere Benutzeroberfläche haben. Ausserdem ist die Kompatibilität nicht so gut wie bei den Office for Mac Programmen (z.B. wenn man nachher die Präsentation auf einem Windows PC mit MS Office halten muss).

Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt. Zuhause auf meinem Windows PC ist Office 2013 installiert. Ich habe jetzt die EXE von der Office.com Seite heruntergeladen und diese vom PC auf meinen Mac kopiert um sie dann als Install-EXE über Winebottler zu installieren. Ist das überhaupt möglich oder Muss ich die EXE Files von den jeweiligen Programmen separat auf den Mac laden?

Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen die zu einer ähnlichen Lösung führen könnten?

Ich bin sehr froh um eure Hilfe.

LG


----------



## NerdFlanders (15. November 2014)

Was spricht gegen Bootcamp?


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Speicherplatz. Und die Auflösung (Retina). Windows hat probleme damit.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

Office 365 wäre vielleicht noch eine Alternative. Soweit ich weiß gibt es das auch für OSX. Als Student/Schüler ist das Abo auch recht bezahlbar
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store...0A&WT.source=google&WT.medium=cpc&Arv_id=3413

Ansonsten läuft Offcie aber soweit ich weiß unter Wine, also sollte es zumindest mit etwas Arbeit auch zum laufen zu bekommen sein.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Habe office 365. Ich hasse einfch OFFICE für mac. Darum wollte ich office 2013 auf mac. Das von windows in einer emulierten Umgebung


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2014)

Warum probierst Du es denn nicht einfach via Winebottler aus?


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Hab ich ja. Geht ja nicht. Hab den windows installer als exe geladen aber es bleibt da in der mitte stehen...


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Versteht ihr was ich meine? Die EXE von der office.com seite...


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

Da du ja anscheinend keine Lust hast eine Suchmaschine zu besuchen hier die schlechte Nachricht:
https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26323
Das aktuellste Office läuft nicht in Wine und den Vorgänger könntest du ja eh schon nativ betreiben. Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit Windows in ne Virtuelle Maschine (Virtual Box) zu packen wenn du auf keinen Fall umbooten willst.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. November 2014)

Hmmm oke danke  manchmal überlegt man sich zu wenig


----------

